# tannin powder instead of liquid



## afss (Nov 10, 2010)

Can any one tell me what the ratio or conversion is. I have a recipie that calls for liquid but i can only easily get powder tannin.

thanks


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2010)

Use what posted on the label. I would also go according to your taste for tannin. It's a personal thing. Remember you are making wine for yourself to your taste.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 10, 2010)

Usually it's 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. Ere on the lighter side as taking tannin out is difficult. Where did you get your recipe? We have many here on our home page under recipes. Check them out and compare.


----------



## afss (Nov 10, 2010)

i got it here, it called for 1.5 tsp of liquid for the 5 gallon mix. The dry powder does not have directions for the amount to add


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2010)

Follow what Steve said. I would start LOW like 1/2tsp per gal


----------



## afss (Nov 10, 2010)

i went with 1 tsp for 5 gallons, we will see


----------



## dking3 (Jan 25, 2011)

*How was amount of tannin powder?*

How did the tannin come out? I'm reading up, and it looks like a guess for my Cab Sav is 2 tsp / 5 gal. Thanks
Dave


----------

